# at home really sick with KETONES!!!



## grahams mum (Nov 29, 2010)

hi girls i started been really sick every hour saturday 1 am no food no drink can get the midwife call the early pregnancy unit and they dont wont me there  call again this morning they thinks i have a tummy bug so i cannot be admitted in the ward i have to call the gp gave antisickness tablets then the receptionist gave the community midwife number because my midwife is on holiday then the community mwife she said no way she is coming because i may give her the tummy bug and i shouldnot have gone at the surgery  ohh what a naughty girl i have been .what the hell do you suppose to do if you are prgnant really sick anf you want to make sure that myself  and the baby are we going to be ok?? GGRRRRRRRRR MY KETONES LAST NIGHT WERE THE DARKEST COLOUR ON THE BOTTLE THIS MORNING THE SECOND and i hope that the baby is ok ps i am not diabetic so normal people can have ketones as well


----------



## Laura22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're not well.

I was similar a few weeks back. I was throwing up alot. Most of it bile. And after I was sick at 4am I thought that enough was enough so I rang the NHS direct who got a nurse to ring me who then got an GP to ring me who then told me to go to A&E. I was in there, had +3 ketones and was moved to an ACU ward where I was sick again as soon as I arrived in the early hours. I then tried lunch which stayed down UNTIL I was ready to go home then it made an appearance. I then had dinner which thankfully stayed down and I felt so much better afterwards.

I had my consultant some to see me, diabetic nurses and general doctors as well as having a mini scan done on baby to make sure he/she is OK and thankfully he/she is.

I was put onto a drip and just felt rough 

Really hope this clears up for you soon and for baby's sake x


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks you make me feel a bit better about the baby


----------



## bev (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon - try to drink lots of water to help flush out the bug.Bev


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 29, 2010)

Most things wont even touch the baby. They dont sound helpful at all.
How far are you now?
Hope your ok? xx


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 29, 2010)

Crumbs Daniela, Laura, hope you both feel better soon! Whilst ketones aren't great, I had crazy sugar levels in the early days with baby number 2 despite every effort for good control, my body just went haywire, but she was fine. Hope you both are feeling good soon & stay well for the rest of pregnancy. Take care of yourselves,

Twitchy xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds horrible. DIdn't know non-starving non-diabetics got ketones. Your must feel awful... hope it sorts out soon.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

Hope you are feeling a bit (a lot!) better today


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 30, 2010)

oh no =( I hope your feeling better today & get better support from your doctor and midwives now xxx


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 1, 2010)

hi i vomited again yesterday nothing to eat for dinner but i felt the baby all night and i was not very well this afternoon when i went to collect graham at school  and i still have ketones the second pink square and i am drinking  next week the midwife will have all my complaints FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 1, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Most things wont even touch the baby. They dont sound helpful at all.
> How far are you now?
> Hope your ok? xx



i will be 17 weeks on sunday


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hope you start to feel better soon! 

I'll be 21 weeks on Sunday! Not far behind!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 2, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> i will be 17 weeks on sunday





Laura22 said:


> Hope you start to feel better soon!
> 
> I'll be 21 weeks on Sunday! Not far behind!



Thats flown, i dont get how it seems to me like yours is flying when mines dragging.

Im 29 weeks, its been forever and still feels like there is ages left.

But i remember reading when you both found out and it feels like yesterday 

I have an aunt who is 37 weeks and one who is 33 so we definaltey have a race going on, i think ill be second if they induce me and my aunt is late. Its very exciting 3 babies


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 2, 2010)

i am going for the sex scan the 31 of december at 9 am


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 3, 2010)

You're going to find out, then? Ooooh.... good luck......   I'm going for mine on the 20th, but keeping my eyes closed for that bit........


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 3, 2010)

We have to get a 3D scan done for gendering unless baby decides to reveal all at my scan next Thursday!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 3, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> We have to get a 3D scan done for gendering unless baby decides to reveal all at my scan next Thursday!



wow exciting 

xx


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 7, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> You're going to find out, then? Ooooh.... good luck......   I'm going for mine on the 20th, but keeping my eyes closed for that bit........



yes i am  my partner really want a girl and graham want a baby brothe so i am sure one of them will be very happy i dont mind whatever


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow. I am so stupidly excited lol!


----------



## lyndam31 (Dec 8, 2010)

Think if you dont feel so good soonish you should pitch up at A/E - have you tested your blood glucose on your wee boys monitor - might be an idea you can have some sugar in pregnancy without actually being diabetic it's worth checking out


----------

